# Sand vs wheat bran substrate for darkling beetles



## Trailblazr80 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just wondering if any darkling beetle "experts" know if sand or wheat bran substrate would be better? I usually see them in sandy areas, but read that wheat bran with oats is good. I know that wheat bran is good for mealworms, but wondering if anyone uses it for adults. Thanks!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 18, 2014)

it really depends on the species. 

  I have read that osculans prefers laying eggs in dry sand, but within eleodes, which has several sub-genera, habits can differ greatly, even within a sub-genus.

  For example, acuticaudus larvae dont tolerate dryness like traditional 'mealworms', and can be prone to drying out easily.  I recently lost several because of excessive dryness, fortunately the more recent eggs have hatched and i have a new colony of larvae. Even with carrot in the substrate, they fared poorly, until i placed a shard of pottery to help prevent it from drying out..

 Dentipes seems to prefer laying eggs under rotting logs or amongst stumps and logs..  I have found a few larvae of dentipes under loose bark on fallen oaks, many will actually bore directly into wood as larvae..  I never find dentipes far from riparian zones or oak woodland..  




 They're such prolific breeders that i'd say just work with trial and error.  You'll learn better that way

Reactions: Like 2


----------

